# Free Amazon Sword Plants for Pick Up Only



## Fish Fingers (Jul 31, 2007)

I have 20+ Amazon Sword Plants that I will give you if you can come and get them.
I am in South Peabody MA 01960.


----------



## Fish Fingers (Jul 31, 2007)

All Gone.


----------

